# New PC for audio and video



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, my new PC system should arrive in a week or so.

I plan to use Reaper and Audition.

Here's the skinny from PCaudiolabs.com

CPU: 2.5GHz Quad-Core Intel Core2 Quad Q9300
Motherboard: Intel Core2 Duo/Quad Microboard
Memory: 4GB DDR2-667 (4 x 1GB)
Video Card: One DVI
One VGA port - GeForce 7200GS 128MB
---
Optical Drive: Pioneer 20x DVD Dual Layer Burner
----
Primary Drive: 80GB SATA2 (7200rpm : 8MB cache)
Operating System: Windows XP Professional
----
Audio Drive: 320GB SATA2 (7200rpm : 16MB cache)
----
Sample Library Drive: 320GB SATA2 (7200rpm : 16MB cache)
----
Support: Phone and E-Mail Support
Remote Support: Remote Online Support System™ (R.O.S.S.)
Optimizations: Optimized for Audio Production
System Recovery: Factory Restore DVD
Warranty: 3 Year Warranty 

Here's the full link with the interface and ADAT card.

http://pcaudiolabs.com/quote_view.asp?quotenumber=38333094388

I'm wondering if anyone who knows more about computer specs can tell me what kind of performance I can expect.

I hear some folks say they get 24 tracks going and need to increase the buffer to have a smooth performance.
Others say they get hundreds easy...

Without any plugins, how many mix tracks might i expect.

I'm used to stand alone units and PT HD. This falls in between.

Would this PC be OK for video editing?
What is my weakest link?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I can't tell you much on your audio performance and mixing because I don't work with those programs. 

Your Mobo will hold up to 8 gigs of DDR2-800 ram and I would max that out. Sell your old 667 mhz chips and move up to the 800 for the video editing and change out your video card. You have PCI express slot on that board and Radeon makes the HD 3870 card which as of a couple of months ago, was the fastest and best price card with 512MB-DDR4 onboard ram which has doubled my video capabilities, especially in editing. ATI or VisionTek and another distributor sells this card displaying "Radeon HD 3870". Mine is crossfire ready to add two of them in a single computer and clip a simple bridge clip on them for super fast computing. GeForce used to be my favorite, but not any more.

I would watch your temps and voltages in the bios as that puter only comes with a 300 watt power supply. I would go to at least 500 watts without hesitation. Not much investment to keep the CPU running cooler....Watch the temps and have your bios set to warn you of overheating if you stay with the 300.

This should satisfy both your audio and video needs in speed and performance. That's one of Intel's better processors and I beleive it has it's own virus protection built in.

Maybe someone else can chime in on the audio tracks. 

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

> Your Mobo will hold up to 8 gigs of DDR2-800 ram and I would max that out.


Huh, I was told on another forum to go down to 2 Gs cause the extra 2 will cause problems with PCI cards????

This PC stuff is confusing.



> You have PCI express slot on that board and Radeon makes the HD 3870 card which as of a couple of months ago, was the fastest and best price card with 512MB-DDR4 onboard ram which has doubled my video capabilities, especially in editing.


That sounds like fun! Will the new card use more of my system processing?
I've read conflicting info here as well.
A bigger card will lessen the burden, and a bigger card will heavy the burden ????:blink:




> I would go to at least 500 watts without hesitation.


I've been looking into this as well.
Will this have any possible negative effects?
Will it make the system louder?

I read the Q9300 runs cooler so it can be a good set with lower PS units...

Again, I know very little even though I've been researching like mad.
It's a very deep subject with tons of conflicting opinions on both forums and manufacturer sources.
Any clear guidance is very much valued.

Thank you!


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

That's why they put the slots on the board. The quad core cpu and ram will aid in the speed of the pci cards. The 3870 vid card with the DDR-4 ram handles a lot of the load. With the 8 gigs of ram on your mobo, your processing will be quicker. A quad core is actually four cpus mounted on a single board (chip) to handle even the toughest of tasks.

I'm not a techie, but have been building puters for over 15 years for myself, my office, and my family. I''ve got the Asus Maximus Extremis (water cooled capability) mobo, Vista 64, 8 gigs of DDR 2, 800 mhz, Intel quad core 6800, the 3870 vid card, and my and system work flawlessly and very fast.

I also build home theater speakers and half of the info I get off of the forums I discard like empty coke cans. Not all speakers are the same as well as computers.

Don't max out your power supply. It will run hot and reduce voltage.

You won't here any extra noise from your computer. The Radeon's onboard fan is quiet. 

Good piece of advice....join the mobo's manufacturer's forum. You will get some good info there that pertains to your particular computer. Like I said, not all computers are the same.
Mike


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you Mike,

Looks like a bigger PS will be my next PC upgrade. Then I'll get a bigger graphics card.

On teh 8G RAM thing, isn't it true that XP 32 will only allocate 4 Gs of RAM as it's just a 32 bit system?

Would I need to run a 64 bit system to utilize 4 more Gs?



> Don't max out your power supply


How would I do that?



> Good piece of advice....join the mobo's manufacturer's forum. You will get some good info there that pertains to your particular computer.


Def. will do. Thanks :0)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe XP will only use 3 to 3.5GB of RAM. You need Vista 64 bit for more.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Right. I read that the 32 bits only have about 4 billion allocation points that it uses for a max of 4 gs of RAM. 2 for system and 2 for apps.
You can get up to 3 for apps if you switch it in teh BIOS.


----------

